# A «Cheia Grande» no Guadiana, 7 Dezembro de 1876



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 00:57)

*Recordar a «Cheia Grande» no Guadiana, 130 anos depois - (7 Dezembro de 1876) *



> Ainda hoje, quem percorre as povoações ribeirinhas do “grande rio do Sul” encontra uma série de placas que atestam a altura, quase inacreditável, que as águas do Guadiana tomaram naqueles dias, seja em Mértola, Alcoutim ou na margem Espanhola. A imprensa da época, através de correspondentes locais, não deixou de noticiar tão nefasta tragédia.
> A «Gazeta do Algarve», jornal publicado em Lagos, na edição de 13 de Dezembro de 1876, citando o correspondente de Alcoutim, em carta datada do dia 6 daquele mês, refere que «O Guadiana há 3 dias que traz uma corrente assustadora e devastadora – mede a velocidade de 11 milhas por hora e tem alagado completamente todos os campos marginais». Aquele periódico menciona igualmente que «o Pomarão desapareceu. Todas as casas foram arrasadas, e nem se conhece o lugar onde existiam. A estação telegráfica desapareceu também, indo a mesa dela dar às margens de Ayamonte. Em Alcoutim houve perdas consideráveis, os campos estão debaixo de água, que entra dentro da vila em muitas casas e quintais. As carreiras a vapor foram interrompidas».
> Também o «Correio do Meio Dia», publicado na então Vila Nova de Portimão, na edição de 17 de Dezembro, foca a grande tragédia, transcrevendo do «Comércio do Sul» (Faro) a narração dos acontecimentos: «No dia 7 recebemos a seguinte comunicação de José Francisco Bravo de Alcoutim, “uma exposição singela, mas verdadeira dos horríveis estragos e imensas apreensões de que todos nós por aqui nos achamos possuídos pelos efeitos do extraordinário temporal que há bastantes dias nos tem perseguido, chegando agora a um grau mais elevado. O rio saiu fora do seu leito. Desde ontem das 10 horas da noite por diante, seguiu a passos agigantados e assustadores que já hoje ás 10 horas da manhã chega, mas de um modo aterrador, à praça pública desta vila (Alcoutim) – 30 metros senão mais por diante do princípio das habitações dela. Tudo aqui se vê em desarranjo, todos deixam ver no semblante o medo pela tempestade que ameaça sorver-nos. Espessas nuvens toldam o horizonte e todos os sinais nos parecem anunciar próxima e mais grossa nova tormenta».
> E de facto assim foi. «Em data de 8 nos dizem da mesma vila o seguinte: São 10 horas da manhã e a maior parte desta vila está debaixo de água. Não há por aqui notícia do Guadiana ter engrossado tanto como nesta ocasião. A igreja matriz está já meia coberta e a linha telegráfica está submergida. Têm abatido grande número de casas, embora estas ainda não se vejam na totalidade. Todas as repartições foram a terra, a alfândega foi a que sofreu mais porque não se poude salvar um único papel e supõe-se que não ficarão nem vestígios dela. Em Mértola também a cheia foi assustadora fazendo desabar bastantes casas e causando subidos prejuízos».
> ...



Fonte: Barlavento


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2010 às 15:48)

Em Badajoz, telegrama expedido pelo alcaide para o seu ministro em Madrid, dizia: 
"*El Guadiana se fué: há llegado el oceano*."




> (PUBLICADO NO JORNAL DO ALGARVE DE 3 DE DEZEMBRO DE 1976)
> 
> ...
> A velha, pequena e histórica vila de Alcoutim, pagou caro, há um século, aquilo que outrora lhe deu vida e importância, fazendo-a ombrear com as principais vilas algarvias de então: a sua posição na margem direita do Guadiana (Ana Flumen dos romanos e a que os árabes chamaram Uádi Ana), no preciso lugar onde a navegação à vela, condicionada pelo regime fluvial e dos ventos, fazia ponto (paragem forçada de seis horas aguardando o virar da maré).
> ...


Fonte: Alcoutim Livre





> *Cheias do Guadiana. Horrível, tenebrosa e inolvidável noite *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: Rua de Alconxel








Nateiras, zona do moinho da Abóbada
(c) Foto Alandroalandia


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

Absolutamente incrível, 25 m em Mértola é um caudal inacreditável. Não haverá cartas sinópticas dessa data?

De qualquer modo deve ter havido algum contributo extra meteorologia, o colapso de um açude ou pequena barragem, pois só por si era necessária uma quantidade de precipitação impensável para provocar uma cheia destas.


----------



## Chingula (21 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

As cheias nas bacias hidrográficas dos grandes rios Portugueses, são provocadas por precipitações elevadas (superiores ao normal) persistentes no tempo.
O Outono de 1876 foi extremamente chuvoso e num registo de três meses (Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro) de precipitação acumulada, que procurei há alguns anos (no século passado...anos 80/90) em registos do I.M., de estações disponíveis (Porto, Lisboa e Évora) obtive como precipitação acumulada para esse período:
           Porto (Geofísico)  - 1281 mm/ 3 meses
           Lisboa (Geofísico) - 818 mm/ 3 meses
           Évora                 - 734 mm/ 3 meses

A obtenção de dados da mesma época de estações meteorológicas Espanholas, junto à fronteira, seria um reforço de informação...
Cumpts


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

Chingula disse:


> As cheias nas bacias hidrográficas dos grandes rios Portugueses, são provocadas por precipitações elevadas (superiores ao normal) persistentes no tempo.
> O Outono de 1876 foi extremamente chuvoso e num registo de três meses (Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro) de precipitação acumulada, que procurei há alguns anos (no século passado...anos 80/90) em registos do I.M., de estações disponíveis (Porto, Lisboa e Évora) obtive como precipitação acumulada para esse período:
> Porto (Geofísico)  - 1281 mm/ 3 meses
> Lisboa (Geofísico) - 818 mm/ 3 meses
> ...



Não foi só nesse ano ... há tempos consultei uma cartas em que vinha os registos da NAO, e no final do séc.XIX encontrei registos absolutamente incriveis com valores na ordem dos -4, -5 e -7 no final desse século !!


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

Badajoz, 1876



> El Guadiana se fue: ha llegado el océano. Estas fueron las palabras del telegrama con las que informaba el alcalde de Badajoz a Madrid sobre la terrible inundación que tuvo lugar durante los días 6 y 7 de diciembre de 1876.
> 
> Cuatro días consecutivos de lluvia a mares, hasta el punto de creer que era otro diluvio universal; cuatro días lloviendo incesantemente. Las calles desiertas, los comercios cerrados a las primeras horas de la noche, las gentes presagiando grandes catástrofes, las sombras de la noche aumentándose con las sombras de la desgracia, las tímidas luces de las farolas parecían cirios funerarios que iluminaban un gran cadáver, el cadáver de la ciudad.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Historias de Badajoz


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

> los días 6, 7 y 8 de diciembre de 1876 este gran río
> padeció la mayor crecida de todos los tiempos, al menos
> desde el año 1603 en que se conocen mejor las referencias
> históricas. Todavía se encuentran en diversos
> ...


Fonte: Las catástrofes hidrológicas españolas y el cambio climático


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Não foi só nesse ano ... há tempos consultei uma cartas em que vinha os registos da NAO, e no final do séc.XIX encontrei registos absolutamente incriveis com valores na ordem dos -4, -5 e -7 no final desse século !!



Os anos que precederam esta enchente do Guadiana (e Tejo) foram de grave seca no sudoeste da Península. Ver este tópico "A Seca no Algarve na década 70 do séc.XIX" ou o PDF espanhol do post anterior que também aborda esses anos.


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

Chingula disse:


> As cheias nas bacias hidrográficas dos grandes rios Portugueses, são provocadas por precipitações elevadas (superiores ao normal) persistentes no tempo.
> O Outono de 1876 foi extremamente chuvoso e num registo de três meses (Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro) de precipitação acumulada, que procurei há alguns anos (no século passado...anos 80/90) em registos do I.M., de estações disponíveis (Porto, Lisboa e Évora) obtive como precipitação acumulada para esse período:
> Porto (Geofísico)  - 1281 mm/ 3 meses
> Lisboa (Geofísico) - 818 mm/ 3 meses
> ...



Obrigado pela informação adicional. Também concordo que terá sido a acumulação de várias semanas de bastante chuva, neste caso concreto seria talvez mais relevante saber a que caiu do lado espanhol, mas esses dados interessantes que referes mostram que mesmo do lado português choveu bastante.


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Chingula disse:


> As cheias nas bacias hidrográficas dos grandes rios Portugueses, são provocadas por precipitações elevadas (superiores ao normal) persistentes no tempo.
> O Outono de 1876 foi extremamente chuvoso e num registo de três meses (Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro) de precipitação acumulada, que procurei há alguns anos (no século passado...anos 80/90) em registos do I.M., de estações disponíveis (Porto, Lisboa e Évora) obtive como precipitação acumulada para esse período:
> Porto (Geofísico)  - 1281 mm/ 3 meses
> Lisboa (Geofísico) - 818 mm/ 3 meses
> ...



Impressionante  Em 3 meses choveu no Porto o que normalmente chove num ano, e no caso de Lisboa e Évora, até choveu mais do que chove num ano normal


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Vince disse:


> Os anos que precederam esta enchente do Guadiana (e Tejo) foram de grave seca no sudoeste da Península. Ver este tópico "A Seca no Algarve na década 70 do séc.XIX" ou o PDF do post anterior que também aborda esses anos.



Estava falando dos anos mais para o final desse século, pois antes disso não encontrei registos .....


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

David sf disse:


> De qualquer modo deve ter havido algum contributo extra meteorologia, o colapso de um açude ou pequena barragem, pois só por si era necessária uma quantidade de precipitação impensável para provocar uma cheia destas.



Eu pensei nisso, mas não encontrei qualquer referência a um evento dessa natureza. Penso que em tempos li algures que o Guadiana (e também o Tejo) era um rio mais instantâneo a reagir a cheias, ou talvez os seus leitos não aguentavam tão bem os caudais perante o mesmo volume de precipitação, não sei, qualquer coisa do género, isto nos tempos pré barragens e transvases, mas posso estar equivocado. De qualquer forma, realmente custa a crer, mas aparentemente pelos textos que coloquei mais acima, terá sido a maior enchente desde pelo menos inícios do século XVII.




David sf disse:


> Não haverá cartas sinópticas dessa data?



Quanto às cartas, é o que se pode arranjar

*15 Outubro - 15 Dezembro 1876:
*(terá chovido muito entre 5 e 8 de Outubro)






Pelas cartas de reanálise não podemos ver algo que explique isso, pelo menos nitidamente, mas percebe-se que foi um Outono muito instável, desde cutoff's a cavados/depressões potentes. De qualquer forma, reanálises desta época devem ser bastante falíveis, importa referir.


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

Mas existem sempre contributos extra meteorológicos. Na grande cheia na região saloia, creio que em 1983, a ribeira de Cheleiros subiu na aldeia do Carvalhal, junto a Mafra, 8 m. Sei isto porque fiz um trabalho sobre as zonas inundáveis no concelho de Mafra, e o que o presidente da junta me explicou foi que naquele dia uma sucessão de pontes a montante foram colapsando do seguinte modo: Os troncos e pedras trazidos pelo rio obstruiam o vão das pontes. A certa altura a ponte não resistia e era levada, juntamente com os troncos, pedras, etc. Ao chegar a outra ponte acontecia o mesmo, e por aí fora, criava-se uma onda de cheia, de água e outros materiais que era muito superior à altura dada pela curva de vazão naquela secção para o caudal que passava. Pode ter sido isso que se passou, porque o rio subir 25 m em Mértola é algo extraordinário.


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

David sf disse:


> Mas existem sempre contributos extra meteorológicos. Na grande cheia na região saloia, creio que em 1983, a ribeira de Cheleiros subiu na aldeia do Carvalhal, junto a Mafra, 8 m. Sei isto porque fiz um trabalho sobre as zonas inundáveis no concelho de Mafra, e o que o presidente da junta me explicou foi que naquele dia uma sucessão de pontes a montante foram colapsando do seguinte modo: Os troncos e pedras trazidos pelo rio obstruiam o vão das pontes. A certa altura a ponte não resistia e era levada, juntamente com os troncos, pedras, etc. Ao chegar a outra ponte acontecia o mesmo, e por aí fora, criava-se uma onda de cheia, de água e outros materiais que era muito superior à altura dada pela curva de vazão naquela secção para o caudal que passava. Pode ter sido isso que se passou, porque o rio subir 25 m em Mértola é algo extraordinário.




Não tinha pensado nessa hipótese, quem sabe... 
Num outro texto que não tinha colocado aqui, referem que essas cheias deixaram a descoberto as ruínas do Montinho das Laranjeiras (origem romana, visigótica e islâmica) a sul de Alcoutim, ou seja, dá ideia de algo mais extremo, do tipo enxurrada, do que uma cheia mais gradual. Mas estou meramente a especular. 




> As ruínas desta Villa ficaram a ser conhecidas após a grande cheia do Guadiana, no ano de 1876.
> Situa-se junto à estrada municipal nº 507 que segue junto ao rio Guadiana, a cerca de 6 Km a sul de Alcoutim.
> 
> http://www.cm-alcoutim.pt/portal_au...ltura/patrimonio_cultural/ruinas_laranjeiras/





De qualquer forma, toda aquela sequência de curvas que há no Guadiana a par de algum estreitamento das margens, afunilamentos, etc, também deve poder gerar fenómenos tipo "onda" ou "maré", mas não percebo nada disso, talvez alguém por aqui saiba mais. 
Num dos textos espanhois referem que o Guadiana chega a ter 11 quilómetros de largura, ou a água do Tajo (Tejo) na ponte de Alcántara (Cáceres) chega aos 35m. Ou seja, muita água havia naquelas regiões de Espanha, para escoar quer pelo Guadiana quer pelo Tejo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Diversa bibliografia para consulta, relativamente às cheias repentinas no Rio Guadiana:

Mértola, natureza e ambiente

O Rio e os Homens

TÁGIDES 1 - Rio Tejo - As grandes cheias 1800-2007 (João Mimoso Loureiro)


----------



## Chingula (22 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

Como existe uma referência à precipitação elevada em 1983, posso referir que no I. Geofísico de Lisboa, foi registada a precipitação de 95,6 mm/24 horas em 19 de Novembro desse ano (com 53 mm/ 1 hora), sendo o valor mais elevado, nesta estação, de 110,7 mm/24 horas, precipitação registada em 5 de Dezembro de 1876...
(in "Os temporais de Outubro e Novembro de 1997 em Portugal Continental" - publicação do I.M. Abril de 1998)


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 02:51)

Hay que contar que en aquella época no había barragens apenas, y las crecidas y las secas eran mayores que hoy.

Hoy esas situaciones serían casi imposibles. Sin los barragens las crecidas y las secas serían mayores.


----------



## Chingula (18 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Chingula disse:


> As cheias nas bacias hidrográficas dos grandes rios Portugueses, são provocadas por precipitações elevadas (superiores ao normal) persistentes no tempo.
> O Outono de 1876 foi extremamente chuvoso e num registo de três meses (Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro) de precipitação acumulada, que procurei há alguns anos (no século passado...anos 80/90) em registos do I.M., de estações disponíveis (Porto, Lisboa e Évora) obtive como precipitação acumulada para esse período:
> Porto (Geofísico)  - 1281 mm/ 3 meses
> Lisboa (Geofísico) - 818 mm/ 3 meses
> ...



Na sequência desta informação, junto mais alguns episódios de cheias nos principais rios de Portugal Continental.

Apontam-se as principais ocorrências deste fenómeno e as precipitações registadas em algumas estações vizinhas.
Assumindo a ideia que estas cheias ocorrem devido a períodos de precipitação elevada de mais de um mês.
                                  (Episódios que originaram cheias de rios desde 1870)

*Outono/Inverno de 1876* – (Out., Nov. e Dez.):
  Porto 1281mm– Lisboa 818 mm – Évora 734 mm
  (Cheias, em *Dezembro*, dos rios Douro, Tejo e no Guadiana a maior que há registo)

*Outono/Inverno de 1909/ 1910 *– cheias nos rios Douro e Tejo (chuva persistente até dia 23 de Dezembro).

*Outono/Inverno de 1978/1979* (Dez, Jan. e Fev.) - Maior cheia do Tejo no Ribatejo com 8,89 metros em Santarém (no mês de Fevereiro).
V.Castelo (1143 mm), Porto (1205 mm), V.Real (1272 mm), Bragança (771mm), Viseu (1211 mm), P. Douradas (1689 mm), Castelo Branco (813 mm), Lisboa (796 mm), Évora (567 mm), Beja (511 mm) e Faro (441 mm).

*  Outono/Inverno de 1989/1990* (Dez, Jan. e Fev.)
V.Castelo (980mm), Bragança (684mm), V.Real (679 mm), Viseu (982mm), P.Douradas (1339 mm) e Porto (781 mm).

*  Outono/Inverno de 1995/1996* (Dez, Jan. e Fev.)   V.Castelo (1274 mm)

*Outono/Inverno de 2000/2001* – (Dez, Jan. e Fev.)  V.Castelo (1465 mm)

* Recolha pessoal a partir de registos de estações do INMG (actual IPMA)


----------

